# SMS von 0174 Nummer



## Unregistriert (31 Dezember 2006)

Hallo,desöfteren bekam ich eine Sms von einer 0174 Nummer mit eindeutigen Angeboten,bei Rückruf ging keiner ran,kurze Zeit später kam SMS "ich muss noch arbeiten"wir können heute Nacht...."
das ganze hatte ich nun schon zum zweiten Mal.....mit derselben Nummer!

Was ist das?


----------



## BenTigger (31 Dezember 2006)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

Ein heimlicher Verehrer?

Solange du nicht plötzlich ne 0900er oder eine 5stellige TelNr. anbimmeln sollst, eben ein Handynutzer der entweder so Kontakte sucht oder ein penetranter Verehrer der von seinem Opfer irgendeine Nummer genannt bekommen hat, um endlich Ruhe vor ihm in der Disco zu haben


----------



## Fifty (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

Hallo Allerseits

zuerst wünsche ich ein Gesundes,Glückliches und Erfolgreiches 2007.

Zu meinem Anliegen:

Auf der Handy Rechnung meines Sohnes taucht eine SMS auf,
gesendet an 82010. Zeit 3.21 Uhr nachts.Kostet 99 Cent.
Im Normalfall schläft er da schon.(was ist schon normal:roll: )
Er sagt, er hätte keine SMS an die Nummer geschickt, er würde sie nicht kennen. Diese Aussage muss natürlich nicht zwingend stimmen.
Anruf bei EPlus ergab die Auskunft: Minick....
hab hier was gefunden, ist aber nicht so neu.

In jüngster Vergangenheit hatten wir ja oft solche Lock SMS mit einer 8 vorne dran. Findet man auch was zu lesen von mir hier im Forum.

Das waren aber immer empfangene SMS.
Dass nun eine gesendete auftaucht, da bin ich nun echt am Überlegen, wie das sein kann/könnte.

Denke, dass Sohnemann etwas geschwindelt hat.
Oder hat hier jemand ähnliche geisterhafte Erscheinungen????:scherzkeks: 

Gruß
Fifty


----------



## Reducal (3 Januar 2007)

Die Nummer wurde in der Vergangenheit schon für Wohltätigkeitsveranstaltungen genommen, z. B. > Hier <.





> Und wer sich jetzt noch fragt, ob er’s wirklich machen oder doch sein lassen soll, für den gibt es nur eine Antwort: *Sims dich rein!!!!!!!*


----------



## Fifty (3 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

Reducal,

:-p :-p :-p 
da wir neben Stuttgart wohnen sind wir keine Fans von St. Pauli!!
Wir sind eindeutig VfB Fans!!
Außerdem war der "Einsendeschluß" der 13.04.06. Am 1.11.2006 war dieser Stichtag knapp vorbei...
Ob man mit 17 Interesse an Tim Mälzers Kocherei hat...??
Egal. Tapp ich weiter in der Dunkelheit.
Wenns eine einmalige Sache war, wird Sohnemann halt doch Gedächtnislücken haben. 
Nachts um halbvier...
Sims dich rein..:scherzkeks: 

Danke für deine Antwort
Gruß Karin


----------



## Der Jurist (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

Beantrag bei dem Provider Deines Sohnes einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis.
Geht auch bei Prepaid - was viele nicht wissen und viele Provider nicht wissen wollen.


----------



## Reducal (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

@ Karin (Fifty), ich schrieb, das die Nummer in der Vergangenheit dafür verwendet wurde, so zu sagen als Beispiel. Die Nummern und die Anbieter wechseln nicht so schnell aber die Inhalte. Mache mal das, was der Jurist dir geraten hat und dann vergleiche nochmal die Gegebenheiten.


----------



## Fifty (4 Januar 2007)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*



Reducal schrieb:


> @ Karin (Fifty), ich schrieb, das die Nummer in der Vergangenheit dafür verwendet wurde, so zu sagen als Beispiel. Die Nummern und die Anbieter wechseln nicht so schnell aber die Inhalte. Mache mal das, was der Jurist dir geraten hat und dann vergleiche nochmal die Gegebenheiten.



Reducal und Jurist,

mein Sohnemann hat einen Eplus Vertrag, keine Prepaid Karte.
Den Einzelverbindungsnachweis kann ich online anschauen/drucken.
So fiel mir ja die SMS zu 99 Cent für 82010 erst auf.
Von EPlus bekam ich ja die Auskunft. (Minick)Wenn ich die Nummer bei Goolgle eingebe erscheint da in der Tat allerhand mehr.

Wenn es sich bei uns um einen Einzelfall handelt, wird das wohl seine Richtigkeit haben. Ich habs hier gepostet um zu schauen, ob dieses "Phänomen" eventuell auch auf anderer Leute Rechnung aufgetaucht ist.
Dann nämlich hätte man sich fragen müssen, wer da wieder mal verdienen will.

Ich geh jetzt mal davon aus, dass diese SMS verschickt worden ist.
Werde aber hier ab und zu reinschauen.
Und vor allem werde ich die nächste Rechnung genau anschauen.

Wünsche Euch einen schönen Tag.
Und danke für Eure Antworten

Gruß Karin


----------



## Unregistriert (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

Ich kenne das! Ich habe damals anzeige erstattet seitdem habe ich ruhe.


----------



## Niclas (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

und dafür holst du  einen  fast vier  Jahre alten Thread aus dem Keller 

kriegt man ja eine Staublunge


----------



## Hippo (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

Pisa ????


----------



## Heiko (14 Dezember 2010)

*AW: SMS von 0174 Nummer*

Und Ihr müsst auf das tote Pferd auch noch draufhauen...


----------



## pferl5 (5 September 2016)

Manchmal werden wohl alte threads auch wieder aktuell.
Ich hatte jetzt den fall, SMS von einer normalen Nummer, dann geanwortet., paarmal hin und her und jetz habe ich 1,99 pro SMS auf meiner Handyrechnung, wie kann denn das sein ???


----------



## Hippo (6 September 2016)

Du hast auf eine "PremiumSMS" geantwortet - ganz einfach
http://www.computerbetrug.de/premiumsms


----------

